# New puppy day 5 help!!!



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

I have two issues and I'm stuck at how to make sure the way in which I try to resolve / fix is the correct one? 

Firstly, it's the sharks teeth - jasper is not doing this with my husband or I but only with our two children, my little boy who is 7 is extremely gentle and kind with jasper is now starting to go off our long waited puppy and I don't want that to be the case. . When I am within immediate vicinity I am tapping him gently on nose - and saying no but this morning he has been hanging off my little girls school skirt , and I have had to prise him off her. 


Secondly, my puppy appears not to like the wet grass - because since yesterday he has decided the only place to poo is in my lounge - I take him out frequently to potty and have not had a problem till now - any ideas don't want him to think this is now acceptable. 

Apart from that he's fab and love him to bits!!! 

Thank you for any responses - you all are the font of vizsla knowledge and I'd be lost without you!


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

We are very new to the V's, I posted what I did on some one else question and never got any feed back, so maybe the wrong thing to do. We live in Western Australia no breeders here at all so the V's are not common. When Taika arrived to us he was 8 weeks old by the time he was 9 weeks he was fully toilet trained ( you all say potty) but I was told to take him outside and have with you three (3) treats every time he went as he was just finishing feed him the treats, must be three because they Conect the three with the toilet ? Must be quick as soon as finishing and high value Taika never messed inside at all. Others that I have told this too have had success as well, one was 3 months old and not toilet trained and after a few days of this was totally trained.
The shark teeth... I just thought it was Taika until I came across this amazing forum. What I did for his mouthing/ biting was to give him something in his mouth when he bounced towards me as a pup, now when he wakes up, greats me when I come home or gets excited he runs and puts something in his mouth, so cute he usually uses his cuddly rugs or soft toys, works well for us. My lovely boy is 8 months old.
I have found the oldies (as in members ) have amazing knowledge and advice and seem the ones to ask, but jus thought I would chuck my 2cents worth your way, we are all blessed to have such great little bundles of daily amusement with our V's.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Posts above all seem like a good idea. All I can say is ( and I don't have the added difficulty of young children) is that Ruby ( now 4 months) went off the toilet training she d been so good at once it rained . She also went iff walks but we stuck her in a coat and persisted and after a few weeks her own coat began thickening ever so slightly and though she us shivery still at times she takes herself off in the rain to poo and pee. 
Make sure you clean up with a good product to remove the idea it's allowable and persist in getting her used to the wet .
As for shark attacks, there are two (or perhaps 3 kinds if you count real aggression which I haven't seen) the first is like a toddler tantrum, uncontrollable , wild eyed and proceeds into collapse asleep once its over . For this one which us largely gone now I just watched we didn't really overtire her and if we did made judicious use of her crate til she worked through it. The second is just sheer excitement fed by the energy levels around her . Keep things as calm as you can, pop something in her mouth and praise her for carrying it , encourage 4 feet on the floor , keep her on a trailing lead so you can quickly get control BT stepping in it , perhaps keep her out of kids way when they are wearing flappy things until she gets the message, teach sit, wait and leave it commands so you can drop her into a position that allows them to retreat. 

Anyway this us what we are doing to make our excitable pup a little more civilised . Hopefully someone with similar aged kids will chip in specific ideas. 

Finally Have faith as I think if you persist and know where you want your pup to get to it seems they do get it in the end and hopefully before your little ones are put off.


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

After reading some other posts on here regarding the sharkies - jasper is doing the exciitable type not out of fear or aggression. I am going to ask the kids to sit and play with him so hopefully a little calmer for him and when he gets like it ask them to turn three backs or walk away. He is my daughters shadow and an joust don't want to upset that. I cannot believe how much I love this little bruiser - he is everything I could wish for and as good as gold in his crate , he sits for me know and thinks its unreal in such a short space of time. 

He's done his business I the garden this aftnoon - think I've noticed a spot he likes so will keep that up, I'm not letting him in the lounge unsupervised at the moment till he figures it all out again. 

Thanks x


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The only thing I might add is that the puppy will want to do what you do. If you want him on wet grass, then plan on getting your shoes wet.


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Rest assured I am going exactly where he is , except the millisecond it takes too poo !!!


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi ginger nutter I never thought I would be hearing myself say this we have a 14month old male v with the most adorable nature. When we got him it was our first ever dog and we also have young children, well I couldn't believe what I had done he would bite their school uniform bite bare legs draw blood it was a nightmare, I used to get really upset and thought we had a dysfunctional v ! I mean how could this happen after all the research we did he was exactly what we wanted. I contacted the breeder and was contemplating researching a behaviourist . He is now a teenager still naughty a bit but everything just gets better and better the needle teeth is normal the biting is normal v behaviour I just want to let you know not to worry you can try and correct and distract say no until your blue in the face. They are the most adorable head strong amazing dogs in the world and like with a fine wine get better with age !! I promise enjoy your pup and like with children it goes too fast.


----------

